

Yandex startup fund Yandex.Factory to invest in Zenmoney - zedd
http://blog.quintura.com/2011/06/08/yandex-factory-yandex-start-to-invest-in-zenmoney-ru/

======
amzin
Yandex.Factory is not a fund, actually. It is investment program.

